# Mixing Bowl Magazine



## tannerodell (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! I haven't been on this site in a while, but I thought I'd get back in the loop! so i'll introduce myself again. I'm Tanner and i am 15, I am passionate about cooking and here is my website: www.tannerodell.com

I am here to talk to you about the mixing bowl magazine! it's www.mixingbowl.com 's magazine that is a better homes and garden's special interest magazine. I am featured with a 3 page spread as well as some of the other "mixers". I would love it if you check it out! 

Also visit my newly refurbished website and visit my profile on mixingbowl.com . My username is tannerodell. Also follow me on Twitter http://twitter.com/tannerodell


----------



## JoAnn L. (Jul 1, 2009)

tannerodell said:


> Hi everyone! I haven't been on this site in a while, but I thought I'd get back in the loop! so i'll introduce myself again. I'm Tanner and i am 15, I am passionate about cooking and here is my website: www.tannerodell.com
> 
> I am here to talk to you about the mixing bowl magazine! it's www.mixingbowl.com 's magazine that is a better homes and garden's special interest magazine. I am featured with a 3 page spread as well as some of the other "mixers". I would love it if you check it out!
> 
> Also visit my newly refurbished website and visit my profile on mixingbowl.com . My username is tannerodell. Also follow me on Twitter [URL="http://twitter.com/tannerodell"]http://twitter.com/tannerodell[/URL]


 
I just got a copy of the Mixing Bowl magazine today. I really like their easy recipes. I just checked out your article. Pretty special. What a thrill for you and your family. Congratulation.


----------

